# BBA Black Brush Algae?



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can someone confirm that these tuffs on my koralia are Black Brush Algae. They brushes appear short (1/2cm or so). Pics I have seen usually show this stuff in longer strands. It is more serious in other areas of the tank mostly on filter tubes. It has started to show up on some older plant growth. I try to keep the CO2 at 30ppm, but my Milwaukee regulator seems to have trouble keeping a steady bubble count and I have a tendency to slack and not check on it regularly. Anyway, what is even more strange is that I have been 3x dosing excel for the past half year (for other reasons that BBA) and it doesn't seem to have any effect on it. Maybe it slows its growth, but from what I've read excel should wipe this stuff out. I'm just confused. I'll put up another pic once I get a better cam at home.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well this site has answered most of my questions and seems to define everything I just stated word for word. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Would directly applying excel to the algae with a pipette work better than just dumping it into the tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, if you spot treat it, it will pretty much die immediately. Once in a blue moon you need to do it 2xs. You will, of course have to turn it off. I make sure that the area spot treated will have mostly still water around it for 5 or so minutes. It will kill it.

You could also take it out and treat it with bleach.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok, now I just need to find a syringe


----------

